# Linton Camp Special Residential School, Yorkshire Dales - July 2008



## croiz (Sep 4, 2008)

Linton Camp was opened in 1940 for evacuees from Bradford, whose fathers had generally gone to war and mothers worked in the factories of the city. After the war the camp remained open as a Special Residential School taking pupils from Bradford at times when they couldn't be accommodated at home for various reasons. It was closed in the early eighties and has since been home to 'travellers' and been wrecked by many a pikey. Every single railing and wire has been nicked and almost every window has been smashed. Very sad, but I think there were some very happy times here... coming from war time Bradford to a beautiful part of the Yorkshire Dales must have been a small consolation at a difficult time.

It is hard to determine the original uses of the buildings. The assembly and class rooms are just (barely standing) empty shells. The dormitories are slightly more intact, but a bit of a death trap. The outdoor swimming pool is recognisable despite being filled with concrete. Various planning applications for this site have been submitted, varying from residential, to time share holiday cottages. As National Park planning regulations are strict regarding new buildings they have all been rejected. I believe the latest proposal involves refurbishing the existing buildings, which the authority cannot object to, and reopening it as a school camp.

To see how the camp once was visit: http://www.nationalmediamuseum.org.uk/Learning/britonsatwar/detail.asp?topicnum=2&id=29






















Former pool & tennis court




Gutted assembly room (I think)









Bit of a leaner









1




1




Plenty of peeling retro wallpaper all over




Of all the bogs, this was the most complete









Fishes!




That's enough wallpaper now... there was so much...


































​


----------



## krela (Sep 4, 2008)

hahah love the hedgehog 

Looks like it would have been a great place when it was open. Assuming the staff were good.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 4, 2008)

Awww, agree with krela, that hedgehog is cute, 

The setting of this is gorgeous, really like this one. Nice wallpaper too 

Cheers for the pics, didn't know about this place. May have a trip up here whilst we're looking for other places t see too. When my car is back on the road again (if it gets back on the road again )

 Sal


----------



## ultrix (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice photographs. I've stayed at this place when it was in use about 1969. Bradford city council used it to run outward bound type courses from here. The courses only lasted for a week but were really intense, with potholing trips starting at 11.00pm and some night exercises lasting until after 2am. They were good times and I did the courses for 2 years running. These days, I don't suppose they could get away with dumping 24 kids (4 groups of 6), somewhere inthe dales at 10pm and telling them to find their way back. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## jock1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow looks like a time warp, love this post great pics. :swoon:
external 240v switches remember once turning one on, on an explore, light was not the only thing that lit up whole switch was live LOL never again.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah this aint too far might take a trip up sometime looks worth it 
Some nice pictures mate !!


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 6, 2008)

jock1966 said:


> Wow looks like a time warp, love this post great pics. :swoon:
> external 240v switches remember once turning one on, on an explore, light was not the only thing that lit up whole switch was live LOL never again.



Get yerself an AC detecting wand then. As I've mentioned in a previous post. 

I think this sort of post explains perfectly to the "travelling" population of this country why nobody wants them on their land. Time and time again they bleat on about being criminalised before they've even pulled on the hand brake, and yet I know of not one single "camp" that they have left that has been anything but trashed.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 9, 2008)

Fabulous site. Love those wooden cabins, especially the one that's doing a mexican wave.  Very nice find.


----------



## illusions (Nov 9, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Fabulous site. Love those wooden cabins, especially the one that's doing a mexican wave.  Very nice find.



I was actually at linton residential school from 1979-85 when it closed its doors even though the tabloids say it should in 86 it was actually june 1985 that the last kids ( me included ) saw linton as as a school again..

It hard to describe linton the atmosphere was just like no otehr school everyone knew each other reason for that was during my final year there was only 6 students left

We stayed at linton for two weeks at a time then went home to our parents on the 2nd week from fri-mon then it was back to school again..

There were 4 Dormatories 3 for the boys and the girls had one for themselves

Christmas was a great event and as the older kids danced away the night the teachers all made us younger kids at home with prezzies and a visit from santa

I could write about linton for ages it was a brilliant school and its really sad to see it now as it is i still miss the place and find myself having a quiet giggle at some of the antics we used to get up to...

If you want to know more im quite willing to type more.. Would be nice to finally tell someone how good the old place was


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 9, 2008)

illusions said:


> If you want to know more im quite willing to type more.. Would be nice to finally tell someone how good the old place was



You know what? Start your own thread. I bet loads of us would love to hear more about a place like this that is now history. And if you are still in touch with some of your old mates from back then, get them to contribute too.

If you have any old pics of what the place looked like way back then, even better. It's a shame more folks from some of the old places featured don't manage to find their way onto here to be able to tell us all a bit more and flesh out the bones, so to speak.

Welcome to DP.


----------



## illusions (Nov 9, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> You know what? Start your own thread. I bet loads of us would love to hear more about a place like this that is now history. And if you are still in touch with some of your old mates from back then, get them to contribute too.
> 
> If you have any old pics of what the place looked like way back then, even better. It's a shame more folks from some of the old places featured don't manage to find their way onto here to be able to tell us all a bit more and flesh out the bones, so to speak.
> 
> Welcome to DP.



Thanks for the welcome 

I came across your site by sheer fluke..

Regards Pictures i dont have any of linton but i can say there are 2 videos on youtube one from 1988 when the scholl was still intact and one of 2008 as it is above i will dig out the links for you.



Linton from 1988 [ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=R1vo4_RoSwc"]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=R1vo4_RoSwc[/ame]

More Info regards Linton..

http://www.hartingdon.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&id=5&Itemid=53

Hope that helps


----------



## no1rich (Nov 10, 2008)

Good to see the video.. Not sure about the birds in the background though...


----------



## ultrix (Nov 13, 2008)

illusions said:


> If you want to know more im quite willing to type more.. Would be nice to finally tell someone how good the old place was



Did you ever use the outdoor swimming pool?
I remember doing a couple of lengths at about 7.30am some mornings when we couldn't use the river because it was too high. I preferred the river. It was one of the character-building aspects of outdoor activities course we were on.


----------



## illusions (Mar 2, 2009)

ultrix said:


> Did you ever use the outdoor swimming pool?
> I remember doing a couple of lengths at about 7.30am some mornings when we couldn't use the river because it was too high. I preferred the river. It was one of the character-building aspects of outdoor activities course we were on.



Sorry about my long absence..

Regards the Pool no i never used it the whole time i was there it was closed off. I think it was shut due to health and safety reasons..


----------



## t5tuc (Mar 2, 2009)

ultrix said:


> Nice photographs. I've stayed at this place when it was in use about 1969. Bradford city council used it to run outward bound type courses from here. The courses only lasted for a week but were really intense, with potholing trips starting at 11.00pm and some night exercises lasting until after 2am. They were good times and I did the courses for 2 years running. These days, I don't suppose they could get away with dumping 24 kids (4 groups of 6), somewhere inthe dales at 10pm and telling them to find their way back. Thanks for the memories.




must bring some memories back

i tried to find the 1 i stayed in but cant find anything


----------



## JessG (May 1, 2009)

*linton*

Croiz,

Do you happen to know if Linton still looks like the photos you took of it a year ago or has something been done to that land?

Cheers.


----------



## Krypton (May 1, 2009)

Where abous is this? Linton on Ouse?


----------



## JessG (May 13, 2009)

*Linton*

Hi Croiz,

Just been reading your post on Linton in Bradford and really want to go and take some pictures up there. Do you know if it still looks like that, ie like your pictures? I'm really hoping not too much of it has changed.

Trying to plan a visit soonish so I'd be v greatful if you could let me know asap.

Cheers,
JessG


----------



## croiz (May 19, 2009)

Looked pretty similar last time I went past, which was a couple of months ago. If you go, be wary and invisible. No risk of electric shock, but sufficient other danger.


----------

